# Gibson Les Paul Gold Top Suggestions



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I have no more guitars - sold them all. AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!

I sold my favourite PLAYING guitar to my cousin, so I can get it back if I start losing my mind. I think.

I'm going to be moving some more gear soon and should have a fairly good amount of change for a new guitar. I've been mesmerized by Goldtops, but don't know how which will suit me best and need help:

What I'm looking for:



Goldtop
Gibson (I *MAY* also do burny or greco or other quality LPs if they meet all the criteria)
Vintage (or early 90s is supposed to be a good period for gibson)?
A beater - something naturally relic'd that I never have to worry about.
pick-ups won't matter, cause I can always change them.
a great deal - I've been looking at reverb, 12th fret, capsule, and am lost
Looking to spend a max of $10K for the right one, but prefer to keep it under $5K
SLIM NECK - I won't keep it unless I can play it. The LP Classic I had I think had a slim 60s neck?

You can solicit, if you wish, but note that I'm still waiting to sell some more gear for the bigger ticket gibbys - and I don't want to kick tires, but would have to at the moment.

I've got to go practice my air guitar now.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Just a general consideration here but, if you're not adverse to something with a pro-repaired headstock break, you'll get WAY more bang for your buck...typically a 30+% discount off the usual price IME. You also never really have to worry about the guitar's condition thereafter. Also, if you like the slim necks, Gibson made an "all-gold" (front & back) Classic in the early 90's that's really nice. I've seen them for under $2K. Swap out the crappy ceramic pickups and you're good to go


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> Well, I have no more guitar - sold them all. AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!
> 
> ...


What happened to your Musicman/Albert Ball/Les Paul conglomeration build? 

Or did I miss the final episode in that thread?

Neil


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Just a general consideration here but, if you're not adverse to something with a pro-repaired headstock break, you'll get WAY more bang for your buck...typically a 30+% discount off the usual price IME. You also never really have to worry about the guitar's condition thereafter. Also, if you like the slim necks, Gibson made an "all-gold" (front & back) Classic in the early 90's that's really nice. I've seen them for under $2K. Swap out the crappy ceramic pickups and you're good to go


That's a great idea (neck break). 

I'm not a fan of the all golds, unfortunately.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Option1 said:


> What happened to your Musicman/Albert Ball/Les Paul conglomeration build?
> 
> Or did I miss the final episode in that thread?
> 
> Neil


Nope. You didn't miss anything. Just got an email from warmoth yesterday.
I'll post an update later if I have a moment. Nevertheless, I don't have that guitar either.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll be reading this thread throughout the day, but will be in full hazmat for 7 hours straight and won't be able to reply.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Well, I have no more guitars - sold them all. AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!!
> 
> I sold my favourite PLAYING guitar to my cousin, so I can get it back if I start losing my mind. I think.
> 
> ...


If you have $10K for a Gold Top, you can delete item #6. You can get a new 2024 R7 for much less than that and unless you drink the kool aid that makes you think paying someone to disassemble, reassemble and "improve" on the design is money well spent, I don't think you're going to get much better.

But, slim neck.....makes the R7 a no go. It's chunky.

Still for less than $5K you'll get all the Gold Top you need.

Good luck.

I love mine.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is there an R0 GT?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

At $10K you're getting into the region that you can get a real vintage GT, especially if you're willing to accept a repaired headstock and/or a refin.
'52, '53, 54 - a '54 sold on EBay the other day for $11,700.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know what I will say;

Elitist. 

Its a more bolder gold with a yellow hue, not the pale gold if that suits. 
Long tenon, Gibson USA pups, top quality. Between chunky and slim neck. Will match $3+k Gibby models all day for about $800. 

Seriously, if you value how much you spend (or not spend) it's really worth looking into if you have one close by.

Or look for Orville, Edwards, Burny, Mij Tokai, FGN, Epi JDM (g headstock), Navigator...


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Is there an R0 GT?


nope. not historically accurate for 1960. Goldtops were done by 57. 

However if he could find a nice plaintop R0 and have the top reshot he's be well under his budget and have the best gibson currently offers. He's also into collector's choice money... there's been a few issued with goldtop finishes but most (all?) are based on vintage examples for the necks will generally be thicker.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a Collectors Choice Dutchburst at The Guitar Shop. I did not plug in but guitar had a slim neck carve that felt great and it was very light weight wise. Not a GT though. There are LE '57 CS RI LP's with slim necks but not many of them were made. I tried one at the Maken Music shop years ago and the guitar was glorious.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> You know what I will say;
> 
> Elitist.
> 
> ...


No Elitist I have played (tried three in my quest for GT) comes close to the Gibson R7 I picked, either in playability or tone. They may stand up to a Standard, but not a custom shop.

If a guy has $10K to spend on a Les Paul, why cut corners? You can buy pretty much what you want. Sometimes it's nice to say "that's the one" and not give a crap what the price is.

That's hard for a lot of people to understand and I was one of the biggest offenders here. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

To the OP. If it's a Les Paul Gold Top you're looking for, can you narrow it down to humbuckers or P90's? It makes a big difference when you're considering neck profiles (talking Deluxe, Classic, Standard, Historics).

edit: so here's where I going with this. If you're not adverse to either P90's or mini-humbuckers then mid 80's - 00's Deluxes are good value, come in gold tops, have slim necks, likely reflect their age as far as cosmetic condition goes and will take either P90's or mini-humbuckers. I think that ticks all of your boxes.

Swervin


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'm not a fan of the all golds, unfortunately.


There are some typical GoldTops from the early 90's as well, including some Classics. SUCH a good period for Gibson IMO and, if you already like the slim 60's profile, a '90-'92 Classic would be a no-brainer. If you're patient they can still be found for under $2K, and sometimes even less (though I just sold my '92 Classic for $2200 US). Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just saw this perticular guitar at L&M Cambridge..
picked it up and strummed a few chords ( didnt plug it in)...
Amazing feel and just my kind of neck...Slim and fast...
Its also a custom shop child ....
This is my entry for your Goldtop quest.

G.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/45166/...g_Scale_60_s_Neck_Les_Paul_-_Antique_Gold.htm


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

you have quite limited choices with your criteria.



Goldtop -R4, R6, R7, Bonamassa
Gibson -see above
Vintage early 90s RI's are well regarded
A beater - something naturally relic'd that I never have to worry about.
pick-R4 and R6 have P90s if thats a deal breaker, you're down to 1 Reissue
a great deal - I've been looking at reverb, 12th fret, capsule, and am lost
Looking to spend a max of $10K for the right one, but prefer to keep it under $5K
SLIM NECK - all the reissues are out. they have early 50s rounded. bonamassa has a 59 neck. LP CLassics, I dont think had 60s slim


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

blam said:


> LP CLassics, I dont think had 60s slim


ALL LP Classics have a slim 60's neck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Well, I have no more guitars - sold them all.


Is this for real or are you just writing this and having some fun with us ?

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I should mention an early 80s Tokai gold top can be found for under 1000. great instruments, I miss mine. ever so slightly larger than 60s slim neck on those



StevieMac said:


> ALL LP Classics have a slim 60's neck.


well then, good to know. i thought they had rounded 50s for some reason.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Is this for real or are you just writing this and having some fun with us ?
> 
> Dave


haha dave - I saw your post earlier (while in hazmat gear) and cracked the seal in my mask from smiling. You could've killed me!!! (just kidding)

I really don't have anything but the acoustic now (and my old ibanez that I won't play - it's become a sort of OCD thing).

My "Les Ball" probably won't be together for a couple of weeks, so I don't have anything that I would consider a playable guitar at the moment.

*PS - nobody buy Aircrete - it's illegal in canada and certain contractors still install it. What a nightmare!!!*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Option1 said:


> What happened to your Musicman/Albert Ball/Les Paul conglomeration build?
> 
> Or did I miss the final episode in that thread?
> 
> Neil


Hey Neil,

Finally got a moment:

So, For the actual ball neck to work, Gian had to cut into the guitar further than he thought and said it would look stupid, so I ended up ordering a warmoth neck with the albert lee specs - the only difference is I chose an EVH carve - which, to me, is a very playable neck - and the closest carve to an EB neck. Once I give it the same musicman finish,it should be a really great guitar. 

One issue I have though is that I've only seen the guitar body twice - when I received it from my parents and when I saw it after gian put on the first neck.

I've stared at the pics I've taken a couple of times and then went back to their site to confirm that THEY SENT ME THE WRONG COLOUR. It's not _really_ their fault. Somewhere in their description, they mention DO it's a black-yellow burst. The image with that product number is of a desert burst. I've been scrathing my head thinking it must be the lighting or something, but, no, it's the wrong colour.

Nevertheless, I'll be putting it together. If it is an amazing player - and I mean AMAZING - I _might_ consider swapping out the body for a gold top or correct desert burst from warmoth in the future. I'm still on the fence about that, since I'm really looking forward to a nice relic'd guitar.

- - - Updated - - -



dwagar said:


> At $10K you're getting into the region that you can get a real vintage GT, especially if you're willing to accept a repaired headstock and/or a refin.
> '52, '53, 54 - a '54 sold on EBay the other day for $11,700.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye out. I just really need to know what I'm looking for though. I've always been clueless when it came to LPs. 

After owning that '94 classic, I realize that I can actually play them - it was my first time trying a slim neck. I was afraid to take the finish off that one, since I needed to move it, but the GT I'd like should allow me to steel wool a bit of it off.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> You know what I will say;
> 
> Elitist.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scotty - I won't rule them out. If I see what during my search, I'll try one for sure.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> To the OP. If it's a Les Paul Gold Top you're looking for, can you narrow it down to humbuckers or P90's? It makes a big difference when you're considering neck profiles (talking Deluxe, Classic, Standard, Historics).
> 
> edit: so here's where I going with this. If you're not adverse to either P90's or mini-humbuckers then mid 80's - 00's Deluxes are good value, come in gold tops, have slim necks, likely reflect their age as far as cosmetic condition goes and will take either P90's or mini-humbuckers. I think that ticks all of your boxes.
> 
> Swervin


Thanks - that's really helpful. I'm not too bothered by the pick-ups. It seems these days you can find or make most anything. I had single coils remade into a HB housing for relatively cheap at the SD custom shop.

So - so far (and I still need to go through a bit more of this thread), I'll check for the above and I'll also look for early 90's Classic LPs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> I just saw this perticular guitar at L&M Cambridge..
> picked it up and strummed a few chords ( didnt plug it in)...
> Amazing feel and just my kind of neck...Slim and fast...
> Its also a custom shop child ....
> ...



Wow - that's super purdy.

My only issue is that I always try to buy used. It's just better value. Damn though - what a sharp guitar.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Also, if you like the slim necks, Gibson made an "all-gold" (front & back) Classic in the early 90's that's really nice. I've seen them for under $2K. Swap out the crappy ceramic pickups and you're good to go


Thats what I'd recommend. I had a '90 all-gold one a few years back and it was incredible. I swapped the pick-ups out for Jim Wagner Fillmores and they worked out great. Wish I could have lived with the slim neck,


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Question:

You have $10k to put in.

If you get a vintage one, will you ever sell it?

I just feel like $10k gets you a built-to-order CS Gibson where everything will be what you want.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really like buying new guitars. I haven't in ages (minus my $240 dollar musicman).

I feel like when I buy used, I'm just renting.

Moreover, I actually really like the Lp classics - I just need to remove the finish from the neck. Not much else to customize, since it's an lp goldtop. 

I also couldn't ask for a relic'd guitar to be made.

To answer if I'd sell it - maybe. I've had old guitars before and let them go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Question:
> 
> You have $10k to put in.
> 
> ...


Oops - thought I quoted you (see above)


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I just saw this perticular guitar at L&M Cambridge.. picked it up and strummed a few chords ( didnt plug it in)...
> Amazing feel and just my kind of neck...Slim and fast… Its also a custom shop child …. This is my entry for your Goldtop quest. G.
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/45166/...g_Scale_60_s_Neck_Les_Paul_-_Antique_Gold.htm


The long-scale Les Paul has a 25 1/2" scale length, not a 25" scale.
This might be relevent to some buyers looking to drop thousands of dollars on a new guitar.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think the Traditional Pro (1st version) had a slim 60's neck profile and it definitely came with a GT finish. Not sure if the Trad Pro II has the same profile though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm going to be checking out some LPs at the 12th fret today. I know they have a few GTs there, but their descriptions sort of have me scratching my head. I'll also try to check out capsules new location (if it's open yet).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I just spotted your dream guitar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2001-GIBSON...C-/111584724639?pt=Guitar&hash=item19faf7c69f


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How much to undo the damage and refinish it with nitro?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> How much to undo the damage and refinish it with nitro?


I rarely appreciate anything that's been intentionally relic'd...but I actually dig this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I got it for a low enough price to have it repaired...

Otherwise, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm !?
Not sure the bare wood should be that clean after all those years .



StevieMac said:


> I think I just spotted your dream guitar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2001-GIBSON...C-/111584724639?pt=Guitar&hash=item19faf7c69f
> 
> View attachment 11868


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If I got it for a low enough price to have it repaired...
> 
> Otherwise, I wouldn't touch it.



Why would someone even consider "unrelicing" a relic? Seriously? How could it possibly be worth one's time and/or money to refinish an entire guitar AND replace every piece of tarnished hardware on it? If you don't like relics, that's perfectly understandable but to suggest they be returned to new just doesn't make any sense to me. But hey, we're all entitled to our opinions...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Steve - I actually think it looks amazing, but I also can't do the relic. It's actually perfect looking.

I've decided to keep saving until I get the warmoth LP together. If it plays as good as I hope it does with an EVH/EBMM neck, I may just refinish it in gold. I've got to fight the urge to spend prematurely, since I could be very happy with a parts guitar (and I won't have to worry about bashing it up, since the resale value isn't really there anyway). 

If I'm not feeling the warmoth, I've opened up my search to include R0s with a plain top and the lighter colours (ex. lemon burst, light tea bursts, etc). I played a 70s goldtop ($3k) and early 50s goldtop ($17K) they had at the 12th fret - and to be honest, they played like shit. FYI, I wasn't going to spend $17k on a guitar, I just wanted to try it.

So, the search continues as I wait for my guitar neck. At least now I know that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Why would someone even consider "unrelicing" a relic? Seriously? How could it possibly be worth one's time and/or money to refinish an entire guitar AND replace every piece of tarnished hardware on it? If you don't like relics, that's perfectly understandable but to suggest they be returned to new just doesn't make any sense to me. But hey, we're all entitled to our opinions...


Maybe it's actually a good guitar. If I got such a guitar of course I would want to undo the damage so it would have to be cheap.

The point is, a guitar should never be abused like that but yes, that is a matter of opinion.

These things remind me a bit of some of the cars I see with ridiculous aftermarket ground effects and spoilers.

Somebody is trying too hard to express themselves. i figure if you're going to do that to a perfectly good guitar, you should build it yourself.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

There is also the Traditional 1960 Les Paul that was introduced a few years ago and discontinued. Super fast 60's neck and going for great prices.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I know you said that you like to buy used but I thought I'd suggest this one anyway.

http://www.wildwoodguitars.com/products/74777.php?CategoryID=90&n=49

This is a 2014 Historic 1957 Les Paul that was special-ordered by Wildwood with a 60's style slim neck profile. The price is probably MAP so you should be able to get it for 15%-20% less but the exchange rate is brutal right now. I would put a guitar like this against pretty much any vintage one in terms of sound and playability. As you found with your trip to the 12 Fret, not all vintage instruments are the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This will likely garner a few derisive comments but I thing gold tops are so boring. It covers the natural wood grain beneath so it could be any wood and a reliced or more apt, is a guitar with the finish worn off is even worse IMO. To me, a gold top goes from unappealing to ugly when the finish starts to wear off. Okay, boys and girls, let her fly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pattste said:


> I know you said that you like to buy used but I thought I'd suggest this one anyway.
> 
> http://www.wildwoodguitars.com/products/74777.php?CategoryID=90&n=49
> 
> This is a 2014 Historic 1957 Les Paul that was special-ordered by Wildwood with a 60's style slim neck profile. The price is probably MAP so you should be able to get it for 15%-20% less but the exchange rate is brutal right now. I would put a guitar like this against pretty much any vintage one in terms of sound and playability. As you found with your trip to the 12 Fret, not all vintage instruments are the stuff dreams are made of.


In the last week or so, I've been to The Arts, LA Music, The Guitar Shop, L&M on Bloor, the 12th fret, and finally Cosmo today.

I tried so many guitars that don't suit my hands it's laughable. I was going to measure my hand span just so you have an idea, but my tape is in the truck. Although you can't really tell until I spread them, my fingers are more webbed than most peoples' and I think that's a major source of my issue.

Although the 60s neck is the most suited for me, it's still no albert lee or lukather. So...

I just got of the phone after a half hour conversation with Brian Monty. Now I'm going to drive up to his place this weekend or next and have some beer and continue our discussion re politics (that's what he wants, and I have no problems obliging).

He said, "bring the neck of the guitar I'm most comfortable with, and I'll duplicate it to a tee". Hallelujah. 

I ordered a used copy of "beauty of the burst" from amazon that arrives tomorrow for $17 - gotta love amazon prime. He said pick a page and send him the number.

Here's one on his website that I love:









The only thing is that it's a new guitar and I won't ask that he relic it (not sure if he does anyway), but I plan on keeping this guitar forever. I had a very hard time letting go of my albert lee's simply because the necks are so wonderful. Now that I'm getting a wonderful neck on an LP with the exact colour of my choice...I'll be relicing this thing until I'm dead.

I'm looking forward to drinking a little too much and having another chat with Brian; I'm not sure how I feel about the 6 month wait, haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> This will likely garner a few derisive comments but I thing gold tops are so boring. It covers the natural wood grain beneath so it could be any wood and a reliced or more apt, is a guitar with the finish worn off is even worse IMO. To me, a gold top goes from unappealing to ugly when the finish starts to wear off. Okay, boys and girls, let her fly.


I don't think anyone will be upset by that. To each their own. I like goldtops, because they look vintage even when they're new - more so than any other LP finish (in my opinion)

There's a certain 'vibe' a worn guitar gives off to me. It's like the guitar is a stranger with a bunch of stories that you'll never find out about. I think that's why I don't like relics. To me they're just lying posers (not meant to offend)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Here's one on his website that I love:
> 
> View attachment 11874


That is sort of a gold top but it shows the grain of the wood. That looks really nice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> That is sort of a gold top but it shows the grain of the wood. That looks really nice.


You're right. It's definitely goldish, but it's definitely not a gold top. 

This won't be the exact color, but I certainly prefer plain tops. Brian mentioned one he sent to australia that was a khaki/gold plain top that was gorgeous; it peaked my interest.


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Steve - I actually think it looks amazing, but I also can't do the relic. It's actually perfect looking.
> 
> I've decided to keep saving until I get the warmoth LP together. If it plays as good as I hope it does with an EVH/EBMM neck, I may just refinish it in gold. I've got to fight the urge to spend prematurely, since I could be very happy with a parts guitar (and I won't have to worry about bashing it up, since the resale value isn't really there anyway).
> 
> ...



Did you play the 52 gold top with the trapeze tailpiece at 12th fret? Just wondering if they play well or just a historical curiosity for collectors?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I tried so many guitars that don't suit my hands it's laughable. I was going to measure my hand span just so you have an idea, but my tape is in the truck. Although you can't really tell until I spread them, my fingers are more webbed than most peoples' and I think that's a major source of my issue.


I am like you. Neck size and profile are deal breakers. I've had a few guitars that weren't quite right in that regard and thought I would get used to them but it didn't happen and I traded them. Nowadays I can tell within a minute if a neck profile can work or not for me and I don't waste time (or money) on them. Those who can adapt to any neck profile are lucky.

I think your idea of getting a custom build makes sense given your budget and criteria and I've heard only great things about Monty over the years. I have looked at his website before but never realized he could clone my favourite guitar's neck. This is very good to know. My R0 Les Paul has the absolute perfect neck for me. My ES-335 Dot, which was my #1 for 6 years, is mostly there too but not 100%. A Blues Queen with my R0 neck, Duncan Antiquity or Lollar Imperial pickups, Schaller straplocks... I'll think about it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Bluesburglar said:


> Did you play the 52 gold top with the trapeze tailpiece at 12th fret? Just wondering if they play well or just a historical curiosity for collectors?


Yes, that was the one. To be fair, the neck was massive and I'm uncomfortable with them. Still, the action was too high regardless of neck size. 

I just don't know what to say about it... Is it poorly set-up? Are they all like that? Does anyone know what they hell they're talking about when it comes to PLAYING LIKE BUTTER?!?!?!? 

If you go to the 12th fret website, you'll see that they describe them as "playable" or something similar. It's their salesperson way of saying "have fun fighting this guitar for a decent note".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pattste said:


> I am like you. Neck size and profile are deal breakers. I've had a few guitars that weren't quite right in that regard and thought I would get used to them but it didn't happen and I traded them. Nowadays I can tell within a minute if a neck profile can work or not for me and I don't waste time (or money) on them. Those who can adapt to any neck profile are lucky.
> 
> I think your idea of getting a custom build makes sense given your budget and criteria and I've heard only great things about Monty over the years. I have looked at his website before but never realized he could clone my favourite guitar's neck. This is very good to know. My R0 Les Paul has the absolute perfect neck for me. My ES-335 Dot, which was my #1 for 6 years, is mostly there too but not 100%. A Blues Queen with my R0 neck, Duncan Antiquity or Lollar Imperial pickups, Schaller straplocks... I'll think about it.


Exactly. I don't have to plug a guitar in to tell it's not for me. All I need is the neck and action to work. That's why I was so impressed with the Musicman Sterling series. shame they're ugly.

After dealing with Brian again today, I'm speechless. To have a guy I just met over the phone invite me over for dinner with him and his wife is exactly what being a real human is about. I can't describe how much that means to me. I just hope I don't drink to much this saturday and then _try_ to explain it to him. I don't want to be _that_ guy.

Just bring him that favourite neck. One thing to note though is that he'll only do a 12" radius. Thankfully, that is what I prefer a la steve lukather. But I prefer the carve of the albert lee, so that's what I'm doing. If you live close (or are up for a drive), you can just stand there while he carves it to your spec while you hand it back and forth.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Here you go!

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.php?id=1102


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

adcandour said:


> … I just got of the phone after a half hour conversation with Brian Monty. Now I'm going to drive up to his place this weekend or next and have some beer and continue our discussion re politics (that's what he wants, and I have no problems obliging).
> He said, "bring the neck of the guitar I'm most comfortable with, and I'll duplicate it to a tee". Hallelujah. … [ ] ...Here's one on his website that I love:
> View attachment 11874
> 
> … [ ] ...Now that I'm getting a wonderful neck on an LP with the exact colour of my choice...I'll be relicing this thing until I'm dead ...


That's a very mildly-figured birch top. 
Brian would be happy to paint the top gold for you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.php?id=1102


Aah, it looks like the guy gave up on 12th fret and moved it to Capsule. That guit was way over my budget (and had a big neck). Incidentally, the neck on my Monty will be fashioned after a very small '52 Gibson neck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hammertone said:


> That's a very mildly-figured birch top.
> Brian would be happy to paint the top gold for you.


I finally got my colour picked out - and it will have a little goldy hue. I wanted a GT, because of the vintage vibe that even a new model exhibits. 

I found that I can achieve that same vibe in a different way that I find even more appealing. I'll post it in the other thread. I may also kill this one later today, since it's not really relevant anymore.


----------

